# Hunter Orange...when to use?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone know when exactly to start wearing hunter orange when extended archery season starts? I plan to hunt the Wasatch Front extended archery area.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

This is one of those common sense questions isn't it? With all of the clueless monkeys in the woods we wear orange even if we are just hiking or scouting during hunting season, last thing I need is for some inexperienced or intoxicated "hunter" to shoot at me while I take a pee in some thick bushes on the side of a trail. Better safe than sorry whether the law requires it or not.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If there is a centerfire hunt going on in the area by law you must wear orange.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ya I figured i'd just wear orange...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

mikevanwilder said:


> If there is a centerfire hunt going on in the area by law you must wear orange.


Which begs the question: if a person never hunts big game, has no idea of the big game handbook, how is he to know about this rule? It is not mentioned in the Upland game rules, only the big game guide book.

I agree with the interpretation of the law, but I dont think most upland game hunters know about it. I've seen alot of grouse hunters on the elk or deer hunts not wearing orange.

Seems an oversite its not mentioned in the upland game guidebook.

-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Which begs the question: if a person never hunts big game, has no idea of the big game handbook, how is he to know about this rule? It is not mentioned in the Upland game rules, only the big game guide book.
> 
> I agree with the interpretation of the law, but I dont think most upland game hunters know about it. I've seen alot of grouse hunters on the elk or deer hunts not wearing orange.
> 
> ...


 True!
I wear it while hunting most upland game mostly because of fear of being shot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Only the big game permit holders are required to wear orange .....

And the second the amimal is dead, the hunter is NO longer required to wear it..

Guided 100's of big game hunts, NEVER wore more than a orange hat....

Visted , talked too, even hunted with CO's...NEVER a probblem...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly...

When hunting the Wasatch extended season, I carry orange but only put it on if I see a pumpkin or the DWR parked at the trailhead.

Hunting upland game, I give right of way to the big game hunters. Last thing they need is me firing off a shotgun while they're trying to hunt.

It's an antiquated regulation from the Lee Robertson days. Everybody shoots through a scope today. If the shooter can't look through a scope and tell the difference between a man and a deer or elk, orange won't help.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Which begs the question: if a person never hunts big game, has no idea of the big game handbook, how is he to know about this rule?


Like Goofy said, this rule ONLY applies to someone hunting big game. If you don't have a big game tag, then you don't have to wear orange. Only the tag holder has to wear orange.


----------

